# GT: Game 32- Clippers vs. Magic 1/10



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Tues Jan 10
7:30 PM
TV: NBALP, FSN2
</center>


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

must win game here


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Not a great road team so the Clippers need to take advantage of that. There are some good matchups here, Mobley/Francis and Brand/Howard. Not sure if Grant Hill is playing as he didn't play the last game. The Clippers REALLY need a win at this point.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Celtics weren't a good road team and we all know how that end up. I'ma join every other Clipper fan on this board and become a pessimist. 

On another note, I really want to see Mario Kasun and Jameer Nelson play


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=232171


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Play by play here if you miss the game tonight:

http://www.clippersdaily.com/playbyplay/01102006Orlando.html


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Supposedly the Magic will be without Grant Hill and Kelvin Kato.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Per Matt Pinto's Clipper Confidential, EB is a game-time decision w/a sore right hip.

My Clips/Kings blog: http://spaces.msn.com/members/clipsandkings


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If brand is out, look for wilcox and singleton to log big minutes. i dont want to see mccarty out there.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> If brand is out, look for wilcox and singleton to log big minutes. *i dont want to see mccarty out there.*


I second that.

No Brand has me extremely worried, thats 47 points gone tonight with no Maggs or Brand. Hopefully Wilcox and Singy can step up


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It would really suck if Brand misses this game. The last thing the Clippers need is another player out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand will NOT play. :sigh:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Congrats to Orlando, like Boston.

Going to be fun to see Wilcox get dominated by Dwight Howard :sigh:. Hopefully Kaman steps up and has a 20/20 game


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

so does the new guy get on the active roster?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> so does the new guy get on the active roster?


 more then likely. I mean might as have an active player on ur roster over someone who can't play taking a spot up, never know


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

1 year ago today, Mobley was traded by the Magic.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

No brand... Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. I wasnt really worried about tonights game.. Now I am.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

if kaman or wilcox gets in foul trouble, the clippers will be in trouble. hello ndong?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wilcox and Kaman are both starting and last game they both were in foul trouble, hope it changes tonight


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I worry about Howard having a really good night.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

and right away Orlando exploits the Clippers lack of post presence with Elton out


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley with a miss but WIlcox grabs the offesnive rebound and Cassell makes the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with an impressive move and gets fouled by Howard.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Francis with his 2nd TO.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Francis giving Mobley gifrts? 2 Turnovers already


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

G'Damn Wilcox is playing well, if he gets playing time he'll do well


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox with a great offesnive rebonuds and follows a miss with an offensive tip to Kaman for the bucket.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rebraca to start full contact pratices friday.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Rebraca to start full contact pratices friday.


 thank god, Zeljko coming back will be bigger then people expect


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wilcox is f'n hyper, what's that? 5 boards in 4 minutes?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox picks up his first foul on a push off.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Now a foul on Kaman....... oh no...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Now Wilcox picks up his 2nd, the Clippers are screwed!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

and that's two on Wilcox


too bad he was playing well . . . here comes Napos;Dong!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

NDong is put in and things don't look well with him in there.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Napos;Dong with an AND ONE!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

NDong scores and gets fouled!!!!!!!


----------



## bball_mvp88 (Aug 26, 2005)

any one know why brand is out? lol ma fantasy team is so dependant on him


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

bball_mvp88 said:


> any one know why brand is out? lol ma fantasy team is so dependant on him


Hip problem.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing with a nice layup!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

man is Cassell struggling 

as I say that Ewing drives and scores


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Now Kaman picks up his 2nd foul............ :sigh:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Hmm have our players heard of Boxing out


and Kaman get's his second foul 28 feet from the basket . . . . damnit


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

and yama's least favirote player McCarty checks in


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell gets fouled on a jumper and will shoot 2.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam is STRUGGLING . . stop shootin damnit

well at least he gets bailed out


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing does a good job of knocking the ball away and it somehow ends up being Clippers ball.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Ewing does a good job of knocking the ball away and it somehow ends up being Clippers ball.


 No complaints from me 

Cassell is struggling but guess whos there . . Napos;Dong keeps it alive 

N'Dong misses a shot tho


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses again but Ndong tips it back to Cassell but Ndong misses the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ndong with a huge block!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Napos;Dong REJECTS Francis forcing a 24 Second


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers shooting horribly...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Francis scores, then Mobley answers right back


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing hits a long jumpshot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley takes it to the hole and gets fouled, Clippers down 22-18.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley oddly misses both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

McCarty picks up the foul on Howard.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

And just like that the Clippers are down 9. :no:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Magic 27
Clippers 18

Wheres Sprewell?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley hits the tough jumper over Turkoglu.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley takes it to Turkoglu for the layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman and WIlcox are back in and Korolev is in too. 

Korolev with the rebound and MObley misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox grabs his misses and puts it in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with a spinning hook shot that goes in and the Clippers cut the lead to 4.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with an funky bank shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman misses and Wilcox with a very interesting tip that goes in and it is TIED!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox saves the ball, goes to Korolev, goes to Ross who makes it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I must say that Wilcox is doing an awesome job rebounding tonight.

Kaman gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross gets fouled by Howard who picks up his 3rd and makes the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston to Wilcox who gets fouled and will shoot 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman finally misses a FT, he had a streak of 21 in a row. Clippers up 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox picks up his 3rd foul and Ndong is back in who wasn't too bad last time in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston to Ndong who lays it in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston to Ndong for the dunk.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

:sigh: Kaman picks up his 3rd foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross hits the long jumper as the shot clock was expiring.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 44
Magic 39

A very good quarter by the Clippers as they came back from being down 9 and are now up 5. The playing really isn't really pretty by both teams but the Clippers are doing enough to be in the lead. Wilcox is showing great hustle but his 3 fouls hurt but lucky Ndong is playing well and making up for Wilcox and Kaman being out.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow... Francis has been terrible this half and the Magic as a team have been struggling with turnovers.
Despite foul problems, Kaman and Wilcox have been doing well so far and Ndong has been surprisingly effective. 
What's up with Singleton... I can't believe he wasn't brought in until the final seconds of the half...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Howard picks up his 4th foul on a push on Cassell.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers have had like 7 in and out shots tonight.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing with the long jumper from the corner, Clips up 6.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell drives to the hoop and gets hammers by Nelson on the drive.

Cassell then blows past Nelson and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton comes in as Wilcox takes a seat.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dickens comes in for the Clippers for the first time.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with a sweeping hook shot, very nice.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing with another long 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with a jump stop and then banks it in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton grabs the air ball that had to be put up because of the shot clock and Singleton gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman picks up his 4th foul, Wilcox back in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell posts up and makes it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell takes it and makes one of his patent jumpers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell takes it to the hole REALLY slowly and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox grabs the rebounds and a Magic player went under him and Wilcox comes down really hard, he is staying down on the floor. I hope he is ok.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton skys high to grab the rebound.

Mobley on the other end takes it to the hole and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston blocks Francis on a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley gets fouled and makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley gets fouled again and he goes to the line.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of the 3rd:

Clippers 68
Magic 57

A decent quarter for the Clippers. The lead was never in danger as the lead was usually around 8 the whole time during the quarter. All they need to do is what they have been doing the last 2 quarters and the Clippers will win.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Quickly the Magic cut the lead to 6.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley with a beatiful post up and bucket.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton with a tip in DUNK off of the MObley miss!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton with the steal and dunk!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston takes it to the hole and gets fouled, will shoot 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley with the sweet finger role layup!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston posts up and makes it, Clips up 11.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman picks up his 5th foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox grabs his 12th rebound.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers playing a little sloppy but they still have a 11 point lead.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston again posts up and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston grabs the defensive rebound and gets fouled, makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Illegal defensive on the Magic, Mobley makes the FT.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Some more sloppy play but no big deal right now as they lead by 14 with 2:30ish left.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton with a nice jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with the nice block!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with a goofy fade-away jumper that goes in and he gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton with another nice jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers win!


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

What a great win considering Brand wasn't on the floor. 
Kaman had a great offensive game... Wilcox owned the boards... Ewing had another solid performance... and I can't understand why Singleton doesn't get more playing time with Maggs out. He's shown that he's capable of a double-double (or close to one) in every game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*The Good: 

Chris Wilcox - 5 Points, 14 REBOUNDS. Wilcox should get himself into the rotation now, but he still needs to cut down on his fouls.
James Singleton - 9 Points, 11 Rebounds. Singleton needs to have more confidence in his shot.
Daniel Ewing - 10 Points, 6 Rebounds, 3 Assists. Needs more playing time.

The Bad: 

Lawler and Smith messing up and saying we signed some guy named Perkins.
Kaman's Hair*


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers did a good job on Howard it also helped that he got into foul trouble. I was surprised to see Cassell only play 19 minutes but I bet he is glad he got a rest. Good team by all, can't really pick a player who out played the rest for the Clippers. Great win as the Clippers really needed this one.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Great win. They better have won with howard playing poorly and francis having a terrible game. Singleton played great again. I would have liked to see his breakaway dunk at a different angle. 

Kaman didnt have to board as much with wilcox doing a great job. I dont think anyone other than mobley played 30 minutes, so everyone should be well rested. Perfect game for Brand to sit out and get better. Boniface also showed that hes not bad either. Better than N'Diyaye last year.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Just watched the replay. Fun game. Good to get a win with the injury situation.
Did anyone notice at about 10:35 left in the 4th, someone said, "Shut your mouth or I'll shut it for you"? I'm sure it was some random person picked up by one of the mics, but it was weird.

It's also unusual to hear Wilcox do an interview after the game. I don't think I've ever heard his voice before.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Kaman= Jesus.


----------



## El chido (Dec 21, 2005)

I agree that singleton should be playing more because he gives us good energy from the bench.
He should be getting more minutes now that Corey is in the inactive list. :banana: 

Another thing that I wanted to share is that I forget the Shaun is only 20 years old and that he is improving in every game.
He is still learning to call plays and also to setup the plays faster, but that will come as he gets more playing time.
I also liked that since his shot is not going in, he is looking for other ways to help the scoring.
I would like to see him post up more since he should be taller then most of the people that guard him and also to take more shots in the games.
He is probably averiging about 7 shots a game and averiging about 8 points a game, so he should take more shots, and if the shot is not going in then he should look for other ways to score. :clap: :clap:


----------

